# Looking for CNC work shop in Polk County



## Wipinstick (May 13, 2014)

HI I am new to this forum and I am not sure if I am doing this correctly. Anyone know a woodworker with a CNC machine in the the Lakeland, FL or Polk County FL area that would be willing to help me with a project? Thanks!:help:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Wip


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Wip.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*CNC Machine*



Wipinstick said:


> HI I am new to this forum and I am not sure if I am doing this correctly. Anyone know a woodworker with a CNC machine in the the Lakeland, FL or Polk County FL area that would be willing to help me with a project? Thanks!:help:


Call the Woodcraft store in Orlando. They may be able to put you in contact with someone in central Florida that can help you. 

Woodcraft of Orlando
8155 South US Highway 17-92
GPS, use Casselberry as City instead of Fern Pk
Fern Park, FL 32730
Call Us: (407) 260-5002
Fax Us: (407) 260-5017
Email Us: [email protected]

Sunday: 12 PM - 5 PM
Monday: 9 AM - 7 PM
Tuesday: 9 AM - 7 PM
Wednesday: 9 AM - 7 PM
Thursday: 9 AM - 7 PM
Friday: 9 AM - 7 PM
Saturday: 9 AM - 6 PM

I have been to their vendor demonstrations where they have had working CNC's for demo purposes. So, I am sure that somebody in the area has them and they may be able to help you with a name and contact info.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

If you'll go to the CNCshark forum, or Vetric forum, there's a section where you can look at a map of the world and find CNC owners locations.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Go to lets talk shopbot and ask or go to 100kgarages and post.


----------



## mike simpson (May 16, 2014)

I use this company for all my cnc work cnc routing

They are UK based but do a fantastic job on my designs and delivery on time.

cheers


----------

